# Operator And Parts Manuals



## 1mondo (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello
I just bought a used South Bend lathe from a friend but she didn't have any manuals for the lathe. Hoping someone could lead me to a source. The lathe is I believe a 10"x?? The bed total length is 36" and the catalog # is CL187ZB. any help would be appreciated. Does the cat # give someone an idea of the manufacturing date?
Thanks
Ray


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello 1mondo: Welcome:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/south-bend.34/

If you post the serial # (on the bed ways under the tail stock) some here will tell you the date of manufacture.

Have fun on the forums! I would be lost without these guys.
Lken

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/conversations/south-bend-manuals.33498/


----------



## 1mondo (Apr 15, 2016)

LucknowKen said:


> Hello 1mondo: Welcome:
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/south-bend.34/
> 
> If you post the serial # (on the bed ways under the tail stock) some here will tell you the date of manufacture.
> ...


Thanks loads, my next question was "Where would I find the serial #. I will get the # and get back later!!
Ray


----------

